# X video driver/mode



## Todd McComb (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello, this is a recently updated system (only to 10.4-stable) and a new install of Xorg (as of today).

When I attempt `startx` my display is just some strange colored characters moving around, sort of like a 1980s videogame.  So it's not usable, I can't see windows, etc.

However, from ps, and from logins generated elsewhere, I can see that my xterms in .xinitrc actually start, and so the server think it's working, I guess.

As stated, this is a fresh install, and with nothing in /etc/X11/ or /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Here is /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[   279.338] 
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[   279.338] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   279.339] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.4-STABLE i386 
[   279.339] Current Operating System: FreeBSD pangkur.medieval.org 10.4-STABLE FreeBSD 10.4-STABLE #0: Mon Aug 13 20:40:31 PDT 2018     [email]root@pangkur.medieval.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
[   279.339] Build Date: 14 August 2018  01:17:26AM
[   279.339]  
[   279.339] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   279.339]    Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   279.339] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   279.339] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 14 10:20:27 2018
[   279.339] (II) Loader magic: 0x8236984
[   279.339] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   279.339]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   279.339]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[   279.339]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[   279.339]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   279.339] (--) PCI:*(0:0:18:0) 10de:053b:1043:82b3 rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdd000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   279.339] (==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)
[   279.339] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[   279.339]    Section "Device"
[   279.339]            Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[   279.340]            Driver  "nv"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Screen"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Device"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   279.340]            Driver  "modesetting"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Screen"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Device  "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Device"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   279.340]            Driver  "scfb"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Screen"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Device  "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Device"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   279.340]            Driver  "vesa"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "Screen"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340]    Section "ServerLayout"
[   279.340]            Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"
[   279.340]            Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Screen  "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Screen  "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0"
[   279.340]            Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[   279.340]    EndSection
[   279.340] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[   279.340] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[   279.340] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)
[   279.340] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   279.340] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"
[   279.340] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   279.340] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0" (1)
[   279.340] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   279.340] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default modesetting Device 0"
[   279.340] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default modesetting Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   279.340] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" (2)
[   279.340] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   279.341] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default scfb Device 0"
[   279.341] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   279.341] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (3)
[   279.341] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   279.341] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[   279.341] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
        Using a default monitor configuration.
[   279.341] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   279.341] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   279.341] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   279.341] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   279.341] (==) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   279.341] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   279.341] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
        If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   279.341] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   279.341] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   279.344] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   279.344]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   279.344]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   279.344] (==) AIGLX enabled
[   279.344] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[   279.345] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv
[   279.345] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"
[   279.345] (II) Unloading nv
[   279.345] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
[   279.345] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   279.345] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   279.345] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so: Undefined symbol "shadowUpdatePacked"
[   279.345] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   279.345] (II) Unloading modesetting
[   279.345] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (loader failed, 7)
[   279.345] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   279.345] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   279.345] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   279.345]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.0.4
[   279.345]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[   279.345] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   279.346] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   279.346] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so: Undefined symbol "shadowUpdatePacked"
[   279.346] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[   279.346] (II) Unloading vesa
[   279.346] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (loader failed, 7)
[   279.346] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   279.346] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   279.346] (--) using VT number 9
[   279.355] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   279.355] scfb trace: probe start
[   279.355] (II) scfb(0): using default device
[   279.355] scfb trace: probe done
[   279.355] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   279.355] scfb: PreInit 0
[   279.355] (II) scfb(0): Using: depth (4),    width (80),      height (25)
[   279.355] (II) scfb(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
        "Builtin Default scfb Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 4/4
[   279.355] (==) scfb(0): Depth 4, (==) framebuffer bpp 4
[   279.355] (==) scfb(0): Default visual is StaticColor
[   279.355] (==) scfb(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   279.355] (II) scfb(0): Vidmem: 1k
[   279.355] (==) scfb(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   279.355] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   279.355] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   279.355] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   279.356] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   279.356]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   279.356]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   279.356] scfb: PreInit done
[   279.356] scfb: ScfbScreenInit 0
[   279.356]    bitsPerPixel=4, depth=4, defaultVisual=StaticColor
        mask: 0,0,0, offset: 0,0,0
[   279.356] mmap returns: addr 0x28257000 len 0x1000, fd 6, off 0
[   279.356] scfb: ScfbSave 0
[   279.356] scfb: ScfbSave done
[   279.356] (==) scfb(0): Backing store enabled
[   279.356] scfb: LoadPalette 0
[   279.356] scfb: ScfbScreenInit done
[   279.356] (==) RandR enabled
[   279.609] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[   279.609] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[   279.609] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[   279.609] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[   279.609] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   279.609]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[   279.609]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   279.609]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[   279.609] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[   279.609] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[   279.610] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[   279.610] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[   279.610] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[   279.610] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[   279.610] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[   279.610] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[   279.610] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[   279.623] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[   279.624] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[   279.624] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[   279.624] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[   279.624] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   279.624]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.3
[   279.624]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   279.624]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[   279.624] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[   279.624] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[   279.624] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[   279.624] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Aut
[   279.624] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[   279.624] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[   279.624] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[   279.624] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[   279.624] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[   279.624] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[   279.625] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   279.625] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[   279.625] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   279.625] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   279.625] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[   279.625] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[   279.625] (II) config/devd: adding input device 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse (/dev/ums0)
[   279.625] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for '0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse'
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events
[   279.625] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/ums0"
[   279.625] (==) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events
[   279.625] (==) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: Buttons: 5
[   279.625] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:ums0"
[   279.625] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   279.625] (**) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   279.625] (II) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 5, hw.model is 0
[   279.625] (II) 0x04f2 USB Optical Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[   279.625] (WW) fcntl(8, F_SETOWN): Inappropriate ioctl for device
[   279.626] scfb: SaveScreen 0
[   279.626] scfb: SaveScreen done
[   301.280] (II) config/devd: terminating backend...
[   301.280] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[   301.281] (II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
[   301.281] (II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
[   301.281] scfb: ScfbCloseScreen 0
[   301.281] scfb: ScfbRestore 0
[   301.281] scfb: ScfbRestore done
[   301.281] scfb: ScfbCloseScreen done
[   301.294] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```
The last line is from a 'kill' of the xinit process.

This is just an ordinary Dell monitor that was working with X prior to this update.

I tried creating a modules.conf with "Load shadow" in it, but the existence of that file stopped the X server starting at all.

Suggestions?

I'm stumped.


----------



## Todd McComb (Aug 14, 2018)

From `Xorg -configure`

```
List of video drivers:
        scfb
        modesetting
        vesa
scfb trace: probe start
No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
(EE) Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```
And from dmesg:

```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xde000000-0xdeffffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xdd000000-0xddffffff irq 20 at device 18.0 on pci0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
```


----------



## Todd McComb (Aug 14, 2018)

Perhaps the issue is described here?

http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-bugs/2013-January/026989.html

What is a user to do about it, however?

(This system was not previously built with clang.)


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2018)

From the information you provided I cannot tell what graphics card you have. So, what graphics card do you have?


----------

